# Dewalt Track Saw



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I liked the idea of the DeWalt until I saw the price tag. They've obviously built the saw around the Festool design, but they weren't smart enough to get the price significantly lower than the Festool product. I'm sure the DeWalt is a solid performer, but DeWalt's products are in a lower league than Festool's, and their price should really reflect that. The DeWalt should be a $300-350 saw in my opinion, at the high end. 

Here's the $475 Festool, minus the rail, which adds about $200'ish depending on length.








And here's the DeWalt at around $500 with one track.

Nothing wrong with DeWalt's quality. But Festool's quality is light years ahead of most any other power tool manufacturer. Unfortunately, they're priced accordingly! The DeWalt should be a lower cost compromise for those of us that can't swing the Festool option.


----------



## Chagres (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, I was surprised at the price; I looked it up after I received it, but I like DeWalt, maybe they are counting on tool brand allegiance to carry it? I'm eager to try it out though, I like the concept, regardless of brand, based on the promo material they sent me.

Thanks for the input, thekctermite. Hope the weather isn't hammering you too bad up there. We actually got snow already here south of Houston. Very strange...

Kelly
http://www.icanfixupmyhome.com


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Is that saw cordless? I have a 4" 18 volt cordless dewalt saw that came with a drill I purchased. It really dosn't have enough power for any serious cutting. It did work fine for cutting in new roof vents. Other than that it is really not very useful for anything other than an ocasional cut were there is no power handy.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Brokenknee, DeWalt does make a cordless variety of the track saw. Agreed, my DeWalt cordless trim saw is GUTLESS.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I just saw the dewalt saw yesterday on diy cool tools, I am pretty sure the one they showed was cordless. I personally find a homemade cutting guide works very well. A lot cheaper also.


----------



## mmtool (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is a recently released article comparing the Dewalt and Festool Track Saws. The information is very educational and helpful. http://www.toolsandmachinery.com/articles/get-on-track-7/.


----------



## losttool (Dec 2, 2008)

I tried the dewalt cordless at a tradeshow and it had plenty of guts. Turns out they have been selling rail saws in Europe for years. They just started marketing the US to give festool some competition.:thumbup:


----------

